# Charbroiled oysters...NOT!



## mike5051 (Nov 20, 2016)

I wasn't gonna share this cook, but since tropics complimented my recent posts, I had to come clean!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My Fiance came home with some boiled crabs and a pint of oysters for me.  The oysters weren't quite salty enough for eating raw, (it took six of them for me to make that decision) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and I didn't want to do all the prep and mess to fry them...I searched char-broiling them without a shell.  Saw some recipes that it can be done, and off I went.













oysters.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Nov 20, 2016






This is a dozen oysters in my homemade foil half shells with a pat of butter, garlic, parsley, and a spoonful of the liquor.  I'm gonna Vortex them with a chunk of hickory.













vortex oysters.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Nov 20, 2016






I Vortex'd em for 5 minutes and checked them...5 more minutes and checked them...5 more minutes and checked them..I gave up.  Way too much liquid in the foil half shells.  I had boiled oysters!  I'll eat oysters no matter what, but I didn't take pictures of my results.

Mike


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2016)

Should made a chowder

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm with you, I like oysters just about anyway you fix them.

Al


----------



## noble captain (Dec 31, 2017)

Next time I would add a sprinkle of parm cheese and take a tooth pick or scuwer and make a small hole in bottom of foil pack. I have cooked them in shell and 100 other ways charbroiled is a good one. Looks good. 
South Louisiana.


----------



## noble captain (Dec 31, 2017)




----------

